# Can I get away with a 158cm board?



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

160-161 would be much better suited to you.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Sure you can ride a 158. I'm about the same size as you and ride a 157 or a 159 most days, I do ride a 166 on powder days though.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Rufus said:


> Sure you can ride a 158. I'm about the same size as you and ride a 157 or a 159 most days, I do ride a 166 on powder days though.


What's powder? Yeah, no powder around here. I think I am going to hunt down something in 158-59 with some camber in it. Maybe a hybrid. I'm too afraid that reverse camber is going to have a lot less pop out on the mountain.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

You can definitely get away with a 158. However, as Triple stated, a 161 would better suit your riding style.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

SnoRidr said:


> What's powder? Yeah, no powder around here. I think I am going to hunt down something in 158-59 with some camber in it. Maybe a hybrid. I'm too afraid that reverse camber is going to have a lot less pop out on the mountain.


Hop on a DH2 then tell me how you feel about rockers and pop.

As for your size, there is no absolute rule for board sizing. Also, different boards will support different weight ranges even within the same brand. It's a good idea to stick with the manufacturer's weight range.

If you're a more experienced rider, this is the one time in your life that the phrase, "size doesn't matter" actually holds true. You will be able to compensate 

Just remember, if you choose a size that is under your weight, the board will flex softer.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

SnoRidr said:


> I'm 6', 200 and I was wondering if I can get away with a 158-ish board.


Wide or regular? A wide board will generally ride a little stiffer (i.e., accommodate a higher top weight) than a regular board of the same model and length. But you shouldn't go wide unless your boot size requires it.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

If I found something with some tip and tail rocker I think I would opt for something around 158. The K2 Slayblade with the "flat base" tech could also be an option I could see going a little shorter with. My main problem is not getting the chance to demo anything, so I have been doing a lot of reading on snowboard related topics to find some decent info to help guide me. I am very comfortable riding MidWest rated blacks, so my learining curve will be relatively short if I make any drastic changes to length. So far I am interested in these decks:

Flow Era
K2 Slayblade
NS Evo (maybe SL, but I want something in twin shaped)
Bataleon Evil Twin (if I want to go all RC) guess they call it TBT
Capita Indoor Survival

I will take a look at the DH as well.

If you have any board suggestions pass them along! Thanks.

SnoRidr


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

My friend is 230lbs and rides a 156 NS Revolver. He is mostly park but has hit over 30mph on it a bunch of times. I would say a 159 Machete or DH2 would be awesome for you.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

JoeR said:


> Wide or regular? A wide board will generally ride a little stiffer (i.e., accommodate a higher top weight) than a regular board of the same model and length. But you shouldn't go wide unless your boot size requires it.


Size 10 boot. I have the 08' Shaun White boots. I think they run a little large for their size. Prob more like 10.5.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

I found a couple of reveiws on YouTube on the DH2. I will add it to the list. I like the fact that the rocker isn't as extreme as other rocker boards. I did the plaid design.


----------



## jspecracer (Jan 11, 2011)

you can definitely ride a 158. like mentioned its all personal preference and how good a rider you are. i am 6'1" and 195lbs. I used to ride 161 or 159 for about 10yrs. then when the "rocker" craze hit a few years back, i jumped on one and loved it. I now ride a 157 Libtech T.rice btx. just regular banana without the c2. i have no problems with this shorter board what so ever. and i ride everything with it. i also have a friend that is the same size as me, and rides a 157 Libtech Skunk Ape BTX C2. and he also has no problems at all... ive ridden his board and its a tad more stable than mine. So if anything, you could look for more of a hybrid rocker/camber board, and it would probably be less of a transition for you, especially if your dropping 4cm or more on board length.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

SnoRidr said:


> I found a couple of reveiws on YouTube on the DH2. I will add it to the list. I like the fact that the rocker isn't as extreme as other rocker boards. I did the plaid design.


The plaid DH2 is the 2009-10 model. That year's model also had more rocker (LowRize -- same as the Machete) than the 2010-11 DH2 (ProRize).


----------



## multisample (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm slightly taller and a bit heavier (from time to time  ) and ride from around 158 to 164 with no issues. Obviously a smaller board will have less float in powder (unless its a wide board), but it will be fine in non-pow. As long as you feel stable enough you are fine.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

jspecracer said:


> you can definitely ride a 158. like mentioned its all personal preference and how good a rider you are. i am 6'1" and 195lbs. I used to ride 161 or 159 for about 10yrs. then when the "rocker" craze hit a few years back, i jumped on one and loved it. I now ride a 157 Libtech T.rice btx. just regular banana without the c2. i have no problems with this shorter board what so ever. and i ride everything with it. i also have a friend that is the same size as me, and rides a 157 Libtech Skunk Ape BTX C2. and he also has no problems at all... ive ridden his board and its a tad more stable than mine. So if anything, you could look for more of a hybrid rocker/camber board, and it would probably be less of a transition for you, especially if your dropping 4cm or more on board length.


I think I am going to stick to something hybrid. I think a 158 all mt board with the freestyle feel is what I'm after. I am adding the DH2 to the list though. Granted most of the boards I look at will probably suit me, but it is hard making a $500 decision on something you can't take for a test drive.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

I ride a 2011 159W DH2 and it has no shortage of pop and the rocker is just enough to help you out in the in the pow but still give you good edge hold on those scratchy slopes. I had only ever ridden camber before I got it and was worried about wash out at speeds but haven't had a issue yet and I've hit speeds around 35 MPH on it. As for sizing I'm right around the same size as you but probably have about 10-15 pounds on you but I still find the DH2 a little bit more on the stiffer side even though I'm at the top end of the it's weight range. Before I bought it I had a feeling that it was going to stiffer board and knowing this I decided to go with the 159W vs 161W just because I wanted something more playful and am really glad that I did, also most rocker boards ride longer than they are in powder so I ended up getting the best of both worlds.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

I am pretty much your exact size, 6 foot and like 205#, and i have zero problem riding a 156 kink...just for another reference point


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Like others have said, don't worry about it. I'm 5'11'-ish, 190-ish lbs, and I ride a 158 SL no problem. Slightly shorter would probably work for Minnesota to screw around on stuff. Not like you're going to be getting up to insane speeds or slashing crazy pow around here.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

kimchijajonshim said:


> Like others have said, don't worry about it. I'm 5'11'-ish, 190-ish lbs, and I ride a 158 SL no problem. Slightly shorter would probably work for Minnesota to screw around on stuff. Not like you're going to be getting up to insane speeds or slashing crazy pow around here.


I appreciate everyone's input. Yeah, we pretty much screw around up here in MN 90% of the time. The runs are not long at all. My wife, friends, and I pretty much jib around on the hills. If we bombed all day it would get boring fast. That being said, I think something a little on the soft side would better suit the MN riding style. We just don't have the long charging runs around here. 

I have been reading some reviews on the 2011 K2 Fastplant. Seems like a very interesting jib board for 2011.


----------



## putz21 (Jan 9, 2011)

I just purchased a NS Legacy 159 and absolutely love it. I am 6' 2" and 187 lbs. I mainly ride in Wisconsin on groomed runs and can't say enough about this board on how fun it is to ride and carves amazingly.


----------

